# Slingshot rifle



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello lads and lasses.
Made me first slingshot a few months back, got some great comments back of you guys, so decided to have a go at a riffle.
All hand carved, made of to planks of oak glued together, end piece i. e the forks are the same with piece of aluminium spacer.
By the way fires great and a bit to powerful so going to lengthen the bands, my question is would it be better the bands ott or on the side, any good advice greatly appreciated, stay safe 

Sent from my ATU-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

does anybody no what rubber is the best at holding its heat or contracting ability when drawn on a slingshot rifle for a givin period of time ,please help this is for 8mm steel only regards robbo


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't think the band alignment one way or the other is better or worse. If you already have it set up one way and it fires accurately then that sounds perfect. My slingshot rifle is Ott because I can make the fork much lower profile and it has a cleaner look to it.


----------

